# MS.com Girls hunt



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

go to: -

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1346958&posted=1#post1346958


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for checking this out for us. I will put up a list of hotels in the area. I think an afternoon hunt followed by dinner will be best followed by a stay where I am attitude!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Here are some choices

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-476707-clare_hotels-i;_ylt=AtTKEtepCr0piO8yDytd.9hYRmoL


----------

